# All forward gears work, reverse gears do not



## LostinMaine (Dec 10, 2017)

ST30DLE - Circa 2011 30 inch Platinum with Briggs engine.

Now when I say reverse gears do not work, I mean that is when the unit is on the ground. When I lift the rear wheels off the ground they do technically spin in reverse. The thing PULLS in all forward gears, but has no power in reverse.

A list of things I've done to try to troubleshoot:

1.) The traction belt is replaced
2.) Friction disc is brand new
3.) Cleaned/degreased friction plate
4.) Adjusted drive selector rod according to manual
5.) Tightened throttle cable

I had the belly plate off today looking any I really couldn't find anything wrong. I replaced the disc just in case. It seemed to me that when the selector was put in reverse the disc went all the way to the correct side and couldnt go any further due to the clip on the hex shaft so its not like the selector is bent. 

Is it possible that the friction plate just isn't coming up to meet the disc with enough force? I tightened up the throttle cable thinking it wasn't coming up far enough.

Just looking for ideas I can look at for what might be wrong.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

in reverse and drive lever down in drive mode does rubber disc touch friction wheel


----------



## LostinMaine (Dec 10, 2017)

vinnycom said:


> in reverse and drive lever down in drive mode does rubber disc touch friction wheel


Yes it does.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

LostinMaine said:


> Yes it does.


remove cover of drive box, support drive frame up as to get drive wheels off the ground, start her up and engage reverse gear, drive disc should be turning the rubber wheel, if yes then wheels should be spinning in reverse. with someone holding drive lever down grab the tire to try to stop it from turning or get the tires to ground level and see if they still turn. take vid if u can


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Ck the swing plate bushings or for any loose bearings.


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

I had the same problem with mine recently. Ended up being a wheel bearing (left side) and in turn egged out the right side of the main frame. I replaced the wheel bearing and added a shaft support and now have reverse. May not be whats wrong with yours but it's worth a check.


----------



## LostinMaine (Dec 10, 2017)

351beno said:


> Ck the swing plate bushings or for any loose bearings.





plbass said:


> I had the same problem with mine recently. Ended up being a wheel bearing (left side) and in turn egged out the right side of the main frame. I replaced the wheel bearing and added a shaft support and now have reverse. May not be whats wrong with yours but it's worth a check.


Thanks I'll check both of these when I have time.


----------



## LostinMaine (Dec 10, 2017)

plbass said:


> I had the same problem with mine recently. Ended up being a wheel bearing (left side) and in turn egged out the right side of the main frame. I replaced the wheel bearing and added a shaft support and now have reverse. May not be whats wrong with yours but it's worth a check.



Please see my attachment. My snowblower looks like a slightly different setup than yours but it looks like maybe the hole is starting to egg-out which does jive with what you were saying. I believe this is where the shaft that hinges forward to bring the drive plate into contact with the friction disc is held into the frame. There is enough play there (and it moves when I engage drive) that could be causing the loose contact with the plate when a load is applied.

Am I on the right track? Unfortunately on mine It looks like the holes are taken by those bolts. I'll have to take a look at a parts diagram to figure out what those bolts go to.


----------



## LostinMaine (Dec 10, 2017)

plbass said:


> I had the same problem with mine recently. Ended up being a wheel bearing (left side) and in turn egged out the right side of the main frame. I replaced the wheel bearing and added a shaft support and now have reverse. May not be whats wrong with yours but it's worth a check.




I tried posting this yesterday but it never showed up I guess.

It looks like the hole where the swing plate is retained is egging out like you said. When I engage drive I can see the shaft shifting in the hole, which makes sense as it comes up to meet the friction wheel it is pushed back and doesnt maintain a good pressure. Pic here https://imgur.com/a/NtwKS

I think this makes sense, I'm just wondering what I do to fix this? It doesnt look like I can do the same support that you put on there because I dont have any holes for it. Do you think this could be my issue? I may try to shim it with a nail or something see if it fixes it.


Edit: Oh Crap! I just looked at a parts diagram and there is supposed to be a polymer bushing there! NO wonder it isnt working right. Thanks for pointing me to the right direction, everyone.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Quick remedy would be to tack a heavy duty washer to siding around the shaft to hold it in place.


----------



## LostinMaine (Dec 10, 2017)

oneacer said:


> Quick remedy would be to tack a heavy duty washer to siding around the shaft to hold it in place.


Thanks, I ordered the replacement bushing from Ariens. I'll just make due right now, I only lost reverse so I can still clean up any storms we get until I have the parts.


----------



## LostinMaine (Dec 10, 2017)

So it gets a little weirder.. Today when I was using it (after replacing bushing and finding it made no difference) all forward gears stopped working too. Occasionally I could keep pressing the drive lever and get it to go but eventually it quit all together. But when I press the lever the wheels seem to bind up and I cant push the machine.


----------



## LostinMaine (Dec 10, 2017)

Sorry guys, I was so frustrated that I busted out my worklights and was determined to fix this.

I found this when I opened up the belt cover

https://i.imgur.com/WzRIjKQ.jpg

After swearing up and down that it wasnt the belt because I just replaced it, it turns out it was the tensioner. I'm guessing it was a combo of tensioner and bushing....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

.... that will do it for sure


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

lol and frack.....its just never ends
never give up, never surrender
my thoughts when im fixing s h i t
took me the whole day to replace a car battery for 300m, its in the wheel well, "hidden/impossible to get to" rusted quick nuts that break are a real pita


----------

